# Waterproof cover for papperwhite



## tiggeerrific

Anyone find a waterproof cover for your paperwhite? I saw on on amazon but you have to put these foam edges on the kindle and I didnt want to do that.


----------



## rlkubi

My children got me the Atlas Waterproof case for my Paperwhite. Haven't used it much yet but will on my upcoming cruise.

http://www.amazon.com/Atlas-Waterproof-Kindle-Paperwhite-Incipio/dp/B00GA55OGE


----------



## SamanthaWheatley11

Have you found what you have been looking for?


----------



## Tabatha

Lots of people use a Ziploc bag. Print may be removed using goo gone without any problems. Fits the quart size and if you have a foodsaver, you can resize the bag for a better fit.


----------



## MissingAlaska

Has anyone tried this yet?  How is the visibility seeing through the plastic? It looks like it would meet my needs when I go camping and what not (well, if I can find a solar charger!) - but I'm skeptical.


----------



## rlkubi

I like the Atlas waterproof case.  I take it camping, to the pool and the beach.


----------



## SamanthaWheatley11

This is amazing!!!


----------

